# Answer to expensive wolf paws?



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

Did I just find everyones ability to dodge the high price of wolf paws?

http://www.gemplers.com/eight-hole-ag-wheels

I'm not a tire/rim guy, but am learning since I've started looking for an alternative to chains & wolf paws. Seems these are the rims that would fit skid steer loaders with different tire options. Seems tires are easier to come by than rims. Comments? Am I just an idiot?


----------



## jkitterman (Jan 28, 2004)

I am not sure if Ag / off road rims have different bead types than on road rims and tires. You would have to check with a place that is familiar with both.


----------



## jkitterman (Jan 28, 2004)

You also need to check your bolt circle diameter. It may be 8 on 8 1/2 inch.


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

pieperlc;678605 said:


> Did I just find everyones ability to dodge the high price of wolf paws?
> 
> http://www.gemplers.com/eight-hole-ag-wheels
> 
> I'm not a tire/rim guy, but am learning since I've started looking for an alternative to chains & wolf paws. Seems these are the rims that would fit skid steer loaders with different tire options. Seems tires are easier to come by than rims. Comments? Am I just an idiot?


I bought these rims from Gemplers 
http://www.gemplers.com/product/8513/8-Hole-16x6-1-1-8-4000-Ag-Wheel

And bough these tires, the 7.50x16LT tubeless 
http://www.stausaonline.com/light-truck/super-traxion.html

I wanted more traction and priced wolf paws and were closed to 1,700 but bought this combo for close to 800. I used them for 5hrs in one little storm and it did work out great with no problems so far. I painted the rims to match my Cat 262 and looked good. Have no pics but will try to get some for you.

Rob


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

I have always wanted to run something like the wolfpaws but they are way over priced. You are not an idiot for trying to improve your machines performance at lower cost. I have a set a Ford 3/4 ton wheels that I just have never fitted to the skid. I saw a tire that had carbide pieces that were molded in but can't remember the name, they were around 80-100 per tire I think. Has anyone had problems rolling the tire off the rim? When you get in to the bigger skids I have wondered if this could be a problem?


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

rob1325;680040 said:


> I bought these rims from Gemplers
> http://www.gemplers.com/product/8513/8-Hole-16x6-1-1-8-4000-Ag-Wheel
> 
> And bough these tires, the 7.50x16LT tubeless
> ...


Those tires and rims are exactly what I was looking at. I got a price on the tires and with the rims I would have about $800 as well. I'm putting them on a Cat 252 which is nearly the same as the 262. Where are you located? I can't find a local place to buy the tires, so I would have to have them shipped in. How much of an improvement was made in traction? Does the setup seem beefy enough to hold up to skid steer use? I'm running a 10' Daniels blade that weighs in at over 1100lbs.


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

StuveCorp;680148 said:


> I have always wanted to run something like the wolfpaws but they are way over priced. You are not an idiot for trying to improve your machines performance at lower cost. I have a set a Ford 3/4 ton wheels that I just have never fitted to the skid. I saw a tire that had carbide pieces that were molded in but can't remember the name, they were around 80-100 per tire I think. Has anyone had problems rolling the tire off the rim? When you get in to the bigger skids I have wondered if this could be a problem?


I couldn't find any truck rims that have an 8x8 bolt pattern. What pattern do your ford rims have? I too wonder how the sidewalls would stand up to the abuse. The tires mentioned above are (I think) the ones that snow wolf sells as wolf paws. I got quoted about $125 per tire plus 100 for shipping. Didn't seem to out of line for a special tire. Anyone else have any comments about the setup? Good or bad.


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

My setup is on a Cat 262 Skid steer. Biggest they made at the time. I used it with my homemade 9' pusher which weights as much as your daniels if not more and tires stayed on. If definately pushed better than stock tires and seemed very stable. Will let you know better after this storm.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

StuveCorp;680148 said:


> . I saw a tire that had carbide pieces that were molded in but can't remember the name, they were around 80-100 per tire I think.


these are it.

and 5 min up the road from me is the factory were thay are made. http://greendiamondtire.com/


----------



## elmo1537 (Aug 31, 2005)

I live in ithaca which is about 45 minutes away from horseheads. Where is it that they manufacture these tires at? Is it parmenters?


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

sweetk30;680504 said:


> these are it.
> 
> and 5 min up the road from me is the factory were thay are made. http://greendiamondtire.com/


It was a couple years ago but think that's it. I thought they had more truck options? Would love to hear someone that was running some.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

pieperlc;680172 said:


> I couldn't find any truck rims that have an 8x8 bolt pattern. What pattern do your ford rims have? I too wonder how the sidewalls would stand up to the abuse. The tires mentioned above are (I think) the ones that snow wolf sells as wolf paws. I got quoted about $125 per tire plus 100 for shipping. Didn't seem to out of line for a special tire. Anyone else have any comments about the setup? Good or bad.


I read on here I think, that someone took Ford 3/4 rims and drilled the holes out just a little and they worked but don't take it as gospel. I never got serious enough to try it, someday.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

elmo1537;680699 said:


> I live in ithaca which is about 45 minutes away from horseheads. Where is it that they manufacture these tires at? Is it parmenters?


 funny you say parmenters. i work at the horseheads repair shop.

and at 1 time it was kind of paired up with twin tier tire for greendiamond. the president was trying to run both and couldnt cut it i guess. so he sold the greendiamand and now its all its own. and thay are made in the elmira hights plant on grand central.

thay have been going like crazy and trying to keep up with the demand. but thay need a bigger place and more casings to make tires. and thay have been talking about getting some newer size tire molds for other sizes thay could sell a lot of.


----------



## zigzag82 (Oct 5, 2008)

I bought wolf paws at Cat Wagner in Denver for $1300 not studded. The studded ones would be $1500.
I have a lot of steep driveways and I will be getting studded next year. Can you find out the tire name with carbids in it


----------



## zigzag82 (Oct 5, 2008)

Here are some pics of my skidd. The black blade is the new Rylind Blade . I took me 24 days to brake it, 4 plows on flat driveways. There is no backing to the cylinder mount, Just 1/4 inch plate. They are making me one like the yellow one.


----------



## elmo1537 (Aug 31, 2005)

what exactly do those pics have to do with green diamond tires?


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Any updates as to how this combo is holding up ?


----------



## Deebee7 (May 3, 2012)

elmo1537 said:


> what exactly do those pics have to do with green diamond tires?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

This thread is 12 years old...i doubt you get much response


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Patient enough to requote the question after 12 years...lol.


----------



## demetrios007 (Sep 30, 2004)

They are probably out of stock now but Chicago tire had sets for around 1g that were good lots of guys running them. Guy on ebay too has them for same price. Superior traction to stock tires


----------

